# ccs certification



## yxp (Aug 14, 2012)

Does anyone knows what should i do to get the ccs certification? i have a great job opportunity but they required this certification.  It is to hard to pass the text?

Yamila Prendes
CPC, CPC-H, CPMA


----------



## AB87 (Aug 14, 2012)

I would buy the CCS Study Guide and brush up on ICD-9 Volume 3 because its Inpatient Coding


----------



## yxp (Aug 14, 2012)

where can i find it? AHIMA webpage?


----------



## cordelia (Aug 14, 2012)

AHIMA sells it in their store online, or you can search amazon for the CCS study guide, that is where I bought mine.

The CCS is VERY challenging, especially if you do not have actual experience in inpatient coding, but it can be done. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## yxp (Aug 14, 2012)

thank you very much i will look for it


----------



## yxp (Aug 15, 2012)

*ccs exam guide*

good morning:

  I found on amazom an study guide 2012 (paperback) it is that the one i need to study for the ccs exam?

Thank you in advance for all the help


----------



## cordelia (Aug 15, 2012)

I would go to AHIMA's website and read the recommended resources for the CCS. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------

